# Garantie  bei AiO Wasserkühlungen und Empfehlung für 3900X



## kingsmashy (8. November 2019)

*Garantie  bei AiO Wasserkühlungen und Empfehlung für 3900X*

Guten Tag,
ich suche aktuell einen Kühler für einen 3900X. Da ich diese riesigen Luftkühler im Bezug auf RAM, VRM Kühler, etc sehr ungerne verbaue überlege ich eine AiO zu nehmen. 
Ich weiß nur aktuell nicht welche zu empfehlen wäre, im Bezug auf Preis, Kühlleistung und Langlebigkeit. Bin für Empfehlungen also offen 
Im Bezug auf Langlebigkeit kommen wir gleich zur nächsten Frage:
Welche Hersteller decken mit ihrer Garantie auf AiOs das komplette System ab? Heißt.. Wenn mir der Kühler ausläuft und etwas beschädigt, welche Hersteller ersetzen mir dann (innerhalb der Garantiezeit) die defekte Hardware?

MfG


----------



## Lexx (8. November 2019)

*AW: Garantie  bei AiO Wasserkühlungen und Empfehlung für 3900X*



kingsmashy schrieb:


> Welche Hersteller decken mit ihrer Garantie auf AiOs das komplette System ab? Heißt.. Wenn mir der Kühler ausläuft und etwas beschädigt, welche Hersteller ersetzen mir dann (innerhalb der Garantiezeit) die defekte Hardware.


Keiner.

Redakteur Vötter hatte mal einen gut dokumentierten! Schadensfall,
Artikel ist im Archiv zu finden, ihm wurde die Graka ersetzt.


----------



## WaterAddicted (9. November 2019)

*AW: Garantie  bei AiO Wasserkühlungen und Empfehlung für 3900X*

Im Rahmen der Produkthaftung sollte der Hersteller schon für die Schäden aufkommen, die durch die defekte AiO entstanden sind. Wahrscheinlich werden sich die meisten Hersteller erst einmal querstellen und du musst entsprechend Druck aufbauen, notfalls per Anwalt.

Produkthaftungsgesetz: Bundesgesetzblatt

Hinzu kommt ja noch, dass gemäß gesetzlicher Gewährleistungsfrist von 2 Jahren nach den ersten 6 Monaten du nachweisen musst, dass der Defekt schon von Beginn an vorhanden war. Wie die verschiedenen Hersteller Ihre Garantiebedingungen gestalten, musst du dann in den AGBs nachlesen.


----------



## takan (23. November 2019)

*AW: Garantie  bei AiO Wasserkühlungen und Empfehlung für 3900X*

Gibt keine Musterhaftung falls du das wissen willst. Wenn ein Schaden auftritt, erst nach der Gewährleistung. 
Igorslab hat einen Artikel über AM4/Ryzen 3000 AIO bzw. die Coldplate. Guck ob du eine AiO findest die auf das Orginale Mounting System zurückgreift, sonst haste eventuell eine schlechtere Leistung bzw. ein Hitzeproblem/Schaden.
https://www.igorslab.media/ryzen-3000-perfekt-kuehlen-eine-praktische-testreihe-auf-der-suche-nach-dem-perfekten-wasserblock-fuers-asymmetrische-design-mit-interessantem-fazit/2/


----------

